# Giants for Superbowl



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

New york giants allday leeeeeeggggooooo!!!


----------



## dam612 (Jan 24, 2012)

cant wait for the giants to do work on that pansy brady


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 24, 2012)

Uh oh...you said the S word... I sure hope you paid the NFL for the rights to say that! They gonna come getcha!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gronk scheduled for surgery after the SB. It will be a fun game to watch the Giants D knock Brady around.


----------



## mame (Jan 30, 2012)

If Gronk is healthy enough and plays well, it'll be a very good game but if he's out I'm skeptical NE can pull it off. I'm not really a fan of either team, but NY looks like a more complete team. I mean, Brady & co have scored at least 30 points in 8 of the last 10 games... That wins you a lot of games in the NFL, but as the old adage goes - Defense wins championships - and I feel like NY has the better D. So as an observer, I think it'll be NY to win.


----------



## ...... (Jan 30, 2012)

Somethings telling me the only way NY loses is if they beat themselves with mistakes and shit.......
Then next year the eagles will steal a playoff spot from NY just to choke again


----------



## Riv (Jan 30, 2012)

The giants got this


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Feb 1, 2012)

You would think the giants are gonna win so does the betting public and yet the line hasnt moved. This makes me very skeptical whats Vegas know that we don't? Tons of action on new York and the line is still at ne -3 weird....


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh my pick almost forgot patriots by a td


----------



## coughee420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going giants. This isn't 2005 pats are done son.


----------



## ink the world (Feb 2, 2012)

coughee420 said:


> I'm going giants. This isn't 2005 pats are done son.


You're partly right, this isn't the same as the last time

The Giants are the popular pick, the Giants are talking a lot of shit. 

Watch and see, Pats win this game. Every time an opponent talks the Pats shut em up. Ask Terrell Suggs, Freddy Mitchell, TO and all the other loud mouths. NE has plenty of weapons besides Gronk, look where they rank in rushing. NE defense doesn't allow a lot points, bend not break mentality. Over the last bunch of games they have been making plays

Good tight game, Pats by 2


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 3, 2012)

Patriots will put on a show for the ages...sorry Eli, you will just have to wait a bit longer to get your second ring...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

I am really torn. I hate Brady because he is such a goddamn winner. Like a fucking robot. But I hate Eli for being alittle bitch about the whole San Diego thing. In all honesty and I never thought I'd say this but I think I hate Eli more.


----------



## coughee420 (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked 83% for the season. not saying that's why im going to be right... but i have been on a roll! I need a 1-800 number.

Giants secondary is playing great.

Tom Brady was out performed by Joe freaking Flacco in the AFC championship game. Toms done they have no outside threat. Dion branch is a bum and ochocinco is non existent. And wes welker only has a big game if the 2 tight ends are getting double teamed. 

My conclusion Giants 27 pats 21


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Feb 3, 2012)

83percecent Ats???? Toms done really 6 td passes in first round of playoffs yea he's done alright...He had an off day against the ravens by the way you check Brady's stats on the year? He's gotta be the best done qb to play the game right?. 39 tds and 12 picks over 5000 yard passing man he's washed up what a bum lol


----------



## ink the world (Feb 3, 2012)

If you're 83% ATS I hope your posting from your suite in Vegas 

Comparing QB's in a head to head game isn't very telling. How well would Flacco have done if he played against the Ravens D?
That being said I wish the Pats had a WR like Cruz, that kids gonna be special


----------



## MikeDELTA (Feb 4, 2012)

patriots will deffenatley win


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 5, 2012)

i hope the giants lose go eagles lol


----------



## AGENToo420 (Feb 5, 2012)

hahah coughee good profile pic
but ayyyyyy to the Giants gettin the big W


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Feb 5, 2012)

Patriots all the wayhttp://player.nbcsports.com/SNFPlayer.html?PID=61&referrer=http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/46164445?referrer=youtube.com/adblitz


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 5, 2012)

Did the Pats D take the short bus to the stadium?


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 5, 2012)

As a Raiders fan seeing the Pats get worked is great.


----------



## BDBandit (Feb 5, 2012)

I hate both teams, but the giants fans around here have been talking entirely too much shit! its annoying as hell especially since they beat my packers haha. I just want the pats to win to shut them up lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Refs trying to keep it close, can't have people tuning out at halftime...now can we?.


----------



## ...... (Feb 5, 2012)

Won 500 off my dumbass friend lol.I really thought the patriots had it for a minute,if welker made that catch they would of probably won.


----------



## ...... (Feb 5, 2012)

and for the record lol..........this super bowl sucked


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 5, 2012)

The Giants are probably the luckiest and most fortunate Superbowl team in history. Other teams unforced errors = their victory. Highly unimpressive Superbowl team. Shitty game too.


----------



## coughee420 (Feb 6, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The Giants are probably the luckiest and most fortunate Superbowl team in history. Other teams unforced errors = their victory. Highly unimpressive Superbowl team. Shitty game too.


Giants not only had to beat the pats they had to beat the refs' media wanted the pats to win soooo bad so they could blow smoke up our ass on how "great" tom brady and bill billichick are.... could they call a pass interference? or a hold "brain catfish waters" .... And if you mean luckiest as in clutch yes they were lucky... that was the most clutch quaterbacking by elli.. if brady played that clutch the last minute of the game, pats would of won..


----------



## coughee420 (Feb 6, 2012)

...... said:


> Won 500 off my dumbass friend lol.I really thought the patriots had it for a minute,if welker made that catch they would of probably won.


If my aunt had balls she would be my uncle  .... good job wining 500 bucks!


----------



## perry420 (Feb 12, 2012)

...... said:


> and for the record lol..........this super bowl sucked


It sucked giant COLA BUDS!!


----------

